
What makes blockchains secure? - tchitra
https://medium.com/@tarunchitra/what-makes-blockchains-secure-1-5-16d70e6122d2
======
kkaliannan
Very important topic right now, thanks for writing.

~~~
tchitra
Thanks — hope you enjoyed the post!

